# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  What we need is a good 50 cent filament maker

## old man emu

I'm starting to get a container full of bits of used filament and failed prints, and am thinking that what we need is a simple-to-make filament maker that can use reclaimed filament, and ABS pellets.

How can we get a design project off the ground?

Old Man Emu

----------


## easyrider112

Hi,
great plan to start a project.

I would help to design (Solid Works Student Version). But i cant build many prototypes, because Im student and havent much money  :Big Grin: 

At least i would say we need a auger drill bit for transport from hopper to extruder (or want to make a gravity transport?). And we need a heater, easiest Way a 50W resistor. I would check temps with a Arduino, because I have a Arduino anyway. And we need a precise nozzle with 1,75mm(3mm)and the feed tube between nozzle and heater. Maybe it should be a turning part. 

Auger drill bit   8$
50W resistor       3$

cu Ole

----------


## old man emu

Please post pics of the auger bit you are suggesting.

Post a drawing of your suggested design.

OME

----------


## easyrider112

Hi, 

i made a sketch per hand. As bit i would take maybe this http://www.amazon.de/Silverline-7635...1689644&sr=1-1

The horizontal version is more expensiv, but the vertical is hard to calibrate, i think. The friction is needed, because otherwise, the mass of the extruded filament pull down the hot filament, i think.
CCF06022014_00000.jpg

----------


## KDog

There's several of these discussed on 3ders.org.  Here's one using reclaimed filament:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201204...-line-now.html

I kind of like this one using ground up milk cartons:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201303...feedstock.html

----------


## MessierGoal

Sounds like an excellent idea.  Maybe it's time for us to start a Kickstarter project  :Smile:

----------

